# "Coro" Snapper?



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 23, 2008)

I picked up some "Coro" Snapper this morning at the Farmers Market. Got home and googled it, but no luck in finding out what it is. I did find a reference some where that said it might be a White Grunt instead of Snapper.

Any clue


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 23, 2008)

Could be, can you post a pic of the fish/fillet, with size reference? I have heard of Coro Coro, but not Coro Snapper.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 23, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> Could be, can you post a pic of the fish/fillet, with size reference? I have heard of Coro Coro, but not Coro Snapper.



Thanks.....gimme a minute or two  It looks like Tilapia, except the flesh is more red. Filets are about 7-8".


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 25, 2008)

I lightly smoked (cherry wood) the 'Coro' snapper for about an hour, along with some leetle taters. The fish was first brushed with lemon juice and then a light hit of Greek seasoning.






The 'Coro' was good. I would not go out of my way all over town to find it, but if by chance I see it again I'll definitely buy it. Want to bread it and pan fry it next.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks good there, AAB.

I am still unsure, I will ask my monger about it for some more info.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Mar 8, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> Looks good there, AAB.
> 
> I am still unsure, I will ask my monger about it for some more info.



The next week I went back and asked him. He said it was Red Snapper from Honduras, but due to gov't regs he couldn't call it that for some reason or another. I think he was bs'ing me. It was still pretty good and I did buy some more.

I was also told that "Coro" Snapper was an Asian Farm Raised Snapper. However, as I'm on the Gulf, I'll go with the Honduras story for now.


----------

